# Our Financial Stability



## Zab (Jul 25, 2012)

We are also taking baby steps towards or financial freedon me and my hubby. I think we are on the same page now regarding our finances. We have managed to pay off some few debts and are now working on finishing off the outstanding debts.

But we still strugling to save money on a monthly basis, our budget is always too tight there's no money left to save. Any ideas as to how can we save money?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Spend the $100 for the Financial Peace University, which a local church will be holding, about 10 weeks.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Aside from that:
Find things in your house you can sell and find a local eBay type organization (mine is a variation of XXXyardsales.com). Sign up and start selling stuff for $5 here and $10 there. Put any money you make into an envelope. At the end of each month, take that money, deposit it, and pay down a bill.

Do an in-depth spreadsheet of your bills and see where you can save money. I just gave up satellite in one room and increased the cable from the other rdom; saved $75 a month.

Sign up for a couple weeks of Christmas jobs. Pay down a bill.

Find some side jobs you can do, like pet sitting or dog walking or car washing.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The best thing is to see if one of your jobs has automatic deposit, and set up an automatic deposit into a savings account. Start out small ($25/check); in a month or two, up it to $50/check. In a couple more months, go to $75/check. And so on. You need to be saving enough to start having a $1000/$2000 savings account for emergencies. Once you have that, you won't need to use credit cards.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

Try creating an incentive based budget, where you are rewarded for saving money.

Budget Calculators - Money Etiquette


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

One thing that helped us a lot was our bank offers a "keep the change" service. Say I buy a coffee for $1.50 with my debit card. I take $2 out of checking because it will put 50 cents into savings.


----------

